# Lyman1200 DPS 3



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any one ever used one of these? I got one for Christmas, and just started using it today. The first 20 loads went great, but after that I have had to recalibrate it and rezero it a bunch. My last 5 loads of 47gr 5350 were off by about 3gr heavy on each according to my Hornady balance scale.(I compaired almost every load from the DPS to the Hornady) It has gotten progressively worse as the day has gone on. I finally shut it down after 50 loads. Any suggestions?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Make sure the surface you are using it on is perfectly level and as sturdy as possible. I use an RCBS750 and the same thing happens as well if I move around too much or bump it. Also make sure there aren't any air drafts in the room and the temp in it isn't changing a lot. Make sure it warms up for a bit before you calibrate it also.

Matt


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Chris, you might check the balance scale to make sure it's on.

I've been using my DPS II since last Winter and it works great. I have absolutely no issues or complaints with it. The only thing I can guess is that you got a lemon that needs to be replaced...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I also have the DPS II with no complaints; in fact I am more than happy with it, I have no reason to own another scale/dispensor.

If it is on a level stable surface and being used without drafts around I would contact the Lyman; they do have very good customer service.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I wrote an e-mail to lyman just after I posted my first message last night. They already responded to me, which was really nice, but nothing they said did any good. I let the thing warm up for about 30 hours before starting yesterday, The room is a constant 70 degrees F, humidity is about 55%. All electric heat so no drafts from vents, I always use the plastic cover. I wiped every thing down to reduce any static. Every time I zero, then calibrate I get a different number after I take off the 20gram weight. The book says approximately 308.6gr. I get 307.9, then it jumps up to 308.3 then 308.9 then beeps at me to rezero. When I finally got it to zero, I tried a charge of 48gr of H4350. The machine dispensed it correctly and stopped right at 48gr. I took the charge and pan off the scale, let it zero out, then placed the charge back on the scale. It read 48.5gr. I have done that with many loads. I have been using my balance scale(yup, that has been calibrated, and zeroed) to correct the loads.

I tried turning my fluorescent lights off, that seems to be working. The loads have gone down to + or - .1 to + or -.2 on my balance scale. I am going to change powders and see how it goes. Any one know why lights will affect a scale??? Thanks for the responses!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I spose the currents going back and forth through the fluorescent bulbs could create a magnetic field of some sort. Wouldn't think it would make that much of a difference tho.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I never gave a thought to the lights at all until I read through the trouble shooting stuff on the lyman website. I did my last 50 round in the very dim light of the window and a small lamp, but never had a charge off by more than .1 on my balance scale. I am going to have to write to Lyman and ask why that would affect any thing. I just know it did. I used 3 different powders too, didn't seem to bother it at all. At least the problem is fixed, for now!!!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Boy, that sounds like a reach on their part. For crying out loud, how can you load without adequate light?!

I have flourescent lights in my reloading room as well as halogens over the bench (right over the scale, which is on a 4" raised platform) and have never run into this.

If I were you I would return it for a new one, then let us know if you still have problems...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sarge, you know I am a some what science guy. I am telling you, I ran "experiments" on this thing all night and most of yesterday before figuring it out. When I was getting poor readings and having to zero all the time the only constant was the fluorescent lights. It made a difference even when I had my hand over the top of the plastic dust cover. I kept every thing the same, but turned off the lights and turned on the lamp, and it worked like a charm. I am not going to bother with sending it in as long is it works. Going to go buy a nice bright halogen, or incandescent lamp to put up over my table tonight and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Somehow, I can picture you eliminating variables one by one! 

Wonder why mine isn't sensitive like that? I loaded up 20 243's today. After reading about your problem, I weighed every 5th charge on my balance scale and they were all right on the money...


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Sound to me like you need to send it back and ask them to send you a different one. I know this....I wouldn't use it if I didn't trust it (and I am sure you won't either). Too much at stake.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Lyman says the fluorescent lights produce high frequency sound waves(I think I have actually heard them at times) that have a tendancy to mess with other electronic devices. They also said if the lights are 3-4 feet away from the scale it shouldn't be too bad. I will give mine another test with a different light before I waste money to send it back. I am checking every load against my balance scale, and I know that won't get screwed up by the lights, so I am not too worried.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I give up!!! I am sending the scale back tomorrow. I used it 4 times and loaded 300 rounds with no problems, but last night and tonight the damn machine would not hold a zero. Going any where from 6gr over to 4gr under. Lyman better have some amazing customer service, or I will have to spend every day finding ways to bash their company.


----------

